# 25ft rollers



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

who here actually have preforming rollers, what line do you have?
anyone here compete?

i have plonas and reeds, they are competition style birds, they are not deep, many bearly gets to 50 foot, 

my idea of a good roller is 25-35 foot, deeper than that, they cant catch up with the kit.

i want my birds to desend as slow as possiable to the earth.
thats the idea birimingham roller.

tell about you and your birds.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

I believe Monty Nebel had some world class birds that flew and broke together. I also believe that he has passed away, I wonder what happened to his birds? I watched several videos of his birds and was awe struck!


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

unclebuck,
yes, his birds were some of the best,
monty nebel is a 3times worldcup winner,

i believed that all of his birds were spread through out the US, many roller fanciers have monty birds.

And he was awarded the NBRC Hall Of Fame in 2000.

i believed that he was some of the first roller competitors to get more than 2000 points.


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

Isn't that the ideal roller if you are competing? I still can’t understand what you are trying to get at.

They don’t judge differently for different folks just because you have a different preference…

Everyone wants:

an average of 20ft rollers
rollers that kit as tight as a group of school fish
rollers that can snap in and out of rolls into the direction of the kit
rollers that are frequent and create huge breaks
rollers that are slow fliers, no power flies, etc
the quality and velocity of spins must be excellent
kits with stamina and responds well to calls
etc.

It is not just about how deep they are.

I think you need to go back and study a bit more. I suggest if you think you know it all, you go back to ruby-roller.com and talk big in front of Scott and Tony. lol.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

yellowking said:


> Isn't that the ideal roller if you are competing? I still can’t understand what you are trying to get at.
> 
> They don’t judge differently for different folks just because you have a different preference…
> 
> ...


ok, i suppose you know more than scott?
hes a master flier. are you?

do you know that the judge wont give you points for loose rolling?
do you know that the judge give you more points for the better wing style?
and do you know that the better wing style makes they bird descends slower?
and 20footer are culls for guys who breed 2-300 birds a year.

and hahah
do you know that the tightness of the kitting, roll is all based on the family of birds that you have?
and the frequency is based on the family that you have too,

man, and i though that i have a lott to learn, you have more...

if you aint got something nice to say then shut your mouth.


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

I have issue with your comment. 

Isn't your explanation of an ideal roller, the very basic definition of a competition roller? I still can’t understand what you are trying to get at. The only thing I can come up with is "egoistic urges"

I have been in the roller game long enough to know when a roller guy becomes too self-centered.

Pigeon-talk is not a place where we argue over egos. If you haven’t noticed this is not a place to see who has bigger muscles or who has better birds. This is a site where people are just here for the love of pigeons. This is a place for people to educate and share information for people who are lucky enough to cross paths with a pigeon. We don’t squabble with who knows more, who is cooler, who has better rollers, who’s ego rises above all else. 

Mods. Please delete Thread.

Looking forward to chatting with you over at ruby-roller.com!

Yellow


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

haha
i dont knwo how to delete it

.


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

I am glad you understand. Let us share important and helpful information only. A friend is better than an enemy. 

You can just edit your own posts and post "delete" the mods will delete it later on.


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

I think there are lots of folks with performing rollers on this website fresno, I know I have spoken with a few myself.

I have some young birds that are just getting started, not sure on the exact bloodlines, so I am basically starting from scratch. 

I do have a few "name brand" birds as well, but they are also unflown so I cant tell you much about them right yet.

I saw you were looking to sell or trade your rollers for racing homers? If your birds are doing so well for you, why would you want to get out of them? Just curious.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

LittleJohn said:


> I think there are lots of folks with performing rollers on this website fresno, I know I have spoken with a few myself.
> 
> I have some young birds that are just getting started, not sure on the exact bloodlines, so I am basically starting from scratch.
> 
> ...



lol.
everyone has to start from scrap.
on one jumps to the big guns.

to answer you question;
when i was starting this roller game, i had to experience which kind of roller is the kind for me,i bought rollers here and there, soon i was stuck with all kinds of family, and as you know, different types to families need different feed style.
some need more, some need less.

so as of now i got my famliy, i have plonas and reeds, they need a lot of feed to cooperate correctly.'also they are easy to handle.

so i have already sold off most to the birds that dont have any blood related to my family of birds.

to be make this answer easy; its not my family of birds.

does that answer your question?


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

thats cool man, remember how much fun it is to fly them and enjoy working with them, you will carry that with you your whole life long, even if there is a time when you dont have birds, you will still remember the good times and the things that you enjoy about them.

I have a son that is almost you age and he is really enjoying his birds as well, he has fireballs and we will be flying them within the next couple weeks. He has been working them on his trap trainer and they are ready to fly now...just waiting on the hawk situation to settle down.

Best of luck with your birds. And dont let the competition hype spoil your enjoyment of your birds, keep it fun.

LittleJohn


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

thats good to hear little john.

good luck to you and your birds..


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

*rollers*

i am just getting into rollers, got my first dozen birds a couple weeks ago and am still settling them. does anyone have any advice on training? my birds are of mixed background, but i believe are all from reputable families. i'm interested in them performing the right way but i'm also very interested in color and breeding for color as well, the genetics in this game are very intersting to me. i don't intend to ever compete but i still want them to conform to the proper BR standards. any advice from you experienced folks is welcome! nice pissing match fresno & yellow, i love reading the pigeon pissing matches


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

If you want to argue about who has better birds, or just for argument sakes then like I told fresnobirdman, you are welcome to join us at ruby-roller.com. It is funny and has no value to talk big on here, when all we do here is promote saving and just enjoying pigeons without competition pressures. Funny how people talk big here, but has nothing to say when they are up against professional roller fliers on the hardcore forums.

Anyways, back to your question. Your question would cause a war with the old roller fliers. In the real world, concentrated family of rollers for colors can never mix with a family concentrated for standard performances. Trust me, hundreds of people have tried it for generations and it doesn’t work. 

Just pick one option. Either breed for color and forget about performance or breed for the quality of performance. I suggest you do some more studying before you make a decision. Judging by your comment, you have a long ways to go.


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Yellow, if you want to pick a fight, go back to RPDC and pick one. Plenty will be more than happy to accomodate you. It must make you feel like a real big man to pick on a 17 year old kid.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

*asdf*

yellow, you come across as an extremely condecending know it all idiot. people come to this site to learn, advise, encourage, and promote this hobby and the associated sports. unless you intend to do something similar, pack up your hardcore pigeon forum BS and log out. I have spent a great deal of time on Ruby's site and I don't think the real users of that site would endorse your representation of their goals and interests either. You strike me as someone who probably needs much more advise than you know anyway, so why don't you read, learn, and participate rather than being general a pain in the ass.


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

LittleJohn said:


> Yellow, if you want to pick a fight, go back to RPDC and pick one. Plenty will be more than happy to accomodate you. It must make you feel like a real big man to pick on a 17 year old kid.



I don't think you are reading through all the post and fully understand the situation or maybe you have chosen a side before you even made a judgment. Anyways, I careless. Please pm if you have a problem with me. Thank you.


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

aarongreen123 said:


> yellow, you come across as an extremely condecending know it all idiot. people come to this site to learn, advise, encourage, and promote this hobby and the associated sports. unless you intend to do something similar, pack up your hardcore pigeon forum BS and log out. I have spent a great deal of time on Ruby's site and I don't think the real users of that site would endorse your representation of their goals and interests either. You strike me as someone who probably needs much more advise than you know anyway, so why don't you read, learn, and participate rather than being general a pain in the ass.


I take issue with your comment. All I was doing was trying to tell you an honest truthful answer. Ironic how you ask question and then blow up about it when someone tries to give you good advice. It is a good thing that you have spent a good time on ruby-roller, funny thing is your question is answered there everyday. Please pm me if you have a problem with me.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

yellowking said:


> I have issue with your comment. I take issue with your comment.


Yellowking, I think you are trying to answer questions, but you do have a condecending, sarcastic way of stating it. Problem is with typing we cannot tell if you are smiling and teasing as you state it. So we can only take it serious so then it does not come across proper. This may be why you have issues with people's comments and they have issues with yours.

Just so you know, I do not have rollers or understand how to fly them. I am just reading and stating what I read. I tell you this so you may understand why these issues are coming up. I also think the other site you visit has more of your friends that know your personality and therefore understand your intent when you comment.

Anyway, best of luck to you and happy flying.

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

aarongreen123 said:


> i am just getting into rollers, got my first dozen birds a couple weeks ago and am still settling them. does anyone have any advice on training? my birds are of mixed background, but i believe are all from reputable families. i'm interested in them performing the right way but i'm also very interested in color and breeding for color as well, the genetics in this game are very intersting to me. i don't intend to ever compete but i still want them to conform to the proper BR standards. any advice from you experienced folks is welcome! nice pissing match fresno & yellow, i love reading the pigeon pissing matches




hey there aarongreen;

now rollers are generally good birds, depends on the type of family of rollers that you are working with,
but they are the creatures that can develop the dirtiest habits, all i can tell you is keep them hungry when training. 

now every one likes colors, 
even though i am 17, i have been in the roller game long enough to understand how it works;

i have many times crossed color into my top kit birds,
but as you know, nothing ever goes as planed.

but im not james turner -the guy who put color into rollers
ahah

but yea, good luck to you and your rollers,
even though all those roller nuts think their sophomoric, their right, but they just have a mean way of telling it.,


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

Big T said:


> Yellowking, I think you are trying to answer questions, but you do have a condecending, sarcastic way of stating it. Problem is with typing we cannot tell if you are smiling and teasing as you state it. So we can only take it serious so then it does not come across proper. This may be why you have issues with people's comments and they have issues with yours.
> 
> Just so you know, I do not have rollers or understand how to fly them. I am just reading and stating what I read. I tell you this so you may understand why these issues are coming up. I also think the other site you visit has more of your friends that know your personality and therefore understand your intent when you comment.
> 
> ...


It is A-O-K. This is old news, let it be. I have nothing more to add to this issue.


----------



## Spin City USA (May 7, 2009)

Fresnobirdman, your everywhere. How have you been? Are you going up to Sacramento for the convention? I am looking forward to it so I can meet all of the peeps I have met on line.


----------

